# Ice storm find



## LemonadeJay (Feb 16, 2014)

The ice storm we had up north along with 3-4 more snowstorms has made for a lot of trees coming down. It is a regular "buffet" of wood. On my way home from work on Friday, there was a new section of houses without power and I saw a tree truck in the distance. Drove by there tonight an some huge pieces of wood. I asked my wife to pull over and I got the only three pieces that weren't frozen in the snow bank, including one crotch piece.

When I run in the warm weather, there are often osage oranges on the road and sidewalk near this tree.

Any help is appreciated. There is a bunch more there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm not familiar with it Jay, but it isn't osage. Some of your NE colleagues will know. 

Looks like it will make pretty bowls. Chuck it up and let's see what it looks like.


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks like plain old walnut to me. That crotch should have some beautiful wood. Gary


----------



## bench1holio (Feb 17, 2014)

English Elm????


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks like grey elm. Does it smell like um... not good.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 17, 2014)

Were there any branches still there to tell you if it had needles or leaves? It looks just like the hemlock logs I've got sitting at home......


----------



## LemonadeJay (Feb 17, 2014)

Definitely not a coniferous tree.....I haven't smelled it yet.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 17, 2014)

That very much looks like elm to me. Unlike Rob I enjoy the smell of elm.


----------



## LemonadeJay (Feb 17, 2014)

I've had some elm that turn nicely and some that is difficult to get smooth (seems to tear out easily). Tough decision whether or not to get more. Actually not a tough decision at all. How could I leave that wood there?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LemonadeJay (Feb 20, 2014)

So I tested this wood by quickly turning a small bowl from one of the small pieces late last night. It did smell kind of funky. Varying tones of light brown with some off white. Maybe some kind of elm like a couple have suggested? Photo will follow.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2014)

I do not know what happened there Jay but I erased your 3 duplicate posts.......


----------



## LemonadeJay (Feb 20, 2014)

Total user error. The site was clocking for a while so I got impatient and kept hitting post. Sorry


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2014)

No big deal- site is slow for me also in the early AM when I first get on.


----------



## phinds (Feb 20, 2014)

The end grain on elm is very distinctive so it should be easy to see if it's elm. See my site to see what I mean. Slightly less noticeable but usually visible in flat cut is the "feathering" that is shown at the top of my "elm, misc" page.


----------

